# offer: CPR metronome MP3 files



## TKO (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a couple MP3 files that were made up for 2 person rescue CPR.  You can store them on your mobile phones or whatever device.  I have them on my mobile and just run a playlist from a quick button to play them.

They are metronome rhythms running at 100 beats/minute with an auditory signal to ventilate on every 10th beat for the adult.  The child rhythm pumps out 15 beats and then stops for 2 ventilations signals before resuming.  Both mp3s are 2 minutes long and end with a unique tone to signal the end of 2 minutes before looping back.

We made them and you can have them and share them openly.  Great to have handy if you want to do perfect CPR everytime.

http://www3.telus.net/public/mephtk/sound/


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 10, 2008)

You can also use the Bee Gee's _Saturday Night Fever_ disco hit... "_Staying Alive"_ ... as a song to get used to the beat...

R/r 911


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 10, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> You can also use the Bee Gee's _Saturday Night Fever_ disco hit... "_Staying Alive"_ ... as a song to get used to the beat...
> 
> R/r 911



hahahahaha that's so awesome


----------



## jordanfstop (Jan 11, 2008)

Ohh, and the first three beats of "Another One Bites The Dust" is 100bpm. I guess I look on the more realistic side of CPR than RidRyder


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jan 11, 2008)

TKO said:


> They are metronome rhythms running at 100 beats/minute with an auditory signal to ventilate on every 10th beat for the adult.  The child rhythm pumps out 15 beats and then stops for 2 ventilations signals before resuming.  Both mp3s are 2 minutes long and end with a unique tone to signal the end of 2 minutes before looping back.



This is a great training resource. Probably wouldn't use it on-scene, but great for practicing.

A question (for all) about the rates. Is the rate simply 100 beats/min or do they want you to do 100 beats each minute. Since part of that minute is taken up by ventilations, one would need to compress at a faster rate to make up for lost time bagging.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 11, 2008)

AnthonyM83 said:


> This is a great training resource. Probably wouldn't use it on-scene, but great for practicing.
> 
> A question (for all) about the rates. Is the rate simply 100 beats/min or do they want you to do 100 beats each minute. Since part of that minute is taken up by ventilations, one would need to compress at a faster rate to make up for lost time bagging.



It is done at a rate of 100 bpm, with the realization that you are not actually going to be delivering 100 compressions per minute.


----------



## TKO (Jan 12, 2008)

actually, according Heart & Stroke, we don't stop to ventilate as compressions are non-stop.  Point is to keep positive-negative pressure consistent and the heart in an electrical phase; stopping even for a few seconds reduces effectiveness.  The adult metronome above is for 2 rescuers so that while one person is compressing continuously for 2 minutes, the other person is ventilating every 10 compressions (q 6 seconds).

With a child (1 to adolescence) it is 15 compressions with a stop for 2 ventilations.  Idea here is that for most youth, hypoxia is going to be the leading cause behind cardiac arrest, so proper oxygenation is going to be more important as well as the young heart tolerating the absent activity for a few seconds much better.

These MP3's are very effective for training, but are even better for on-scene applications.  I know of several paramedics that carry actual metronomes and such just for that rhythm during CPR because the new studies have shown that many rescuers are compressing far too quickly even when they thought they were going slower than what they were used to, and combined with the feedback from the AEDs, it just looks bad when you should know how important doing the new CPR correctly is.

Hence the reason we put these MP3s together and for everyone to access and share.  We have them on our mobile phones so when we get an arrest we just pull out our phone and hit the shortcut to music player and then the first 2 playlists are for adult or child metronomes, so another button and we begin the dance.  It takes much less time to start the metronome than to wait for analyze to finish.  Good to have that rhythm going from your belt, sure beats clicking along with your tongue trying to remember the rhythm -- seen that too.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 13, 2008)

The AHA guidelines are that you stop for ventilations unless the patient is intubated.


----------



## TKO (Jan 13, 2008)

*saaay whaaaat??*

Is that right?  Canadian vs. US standards at work, I guess.

Well, for us, we don't stop.  We compress for a full two minutes and vents are given on every 10th compression.  After 2 minutes, we analyze and check for a pulse.  That's the only time we stop, short of a shock.  Other than that, we stay on the chest the whole time.

And no offense, but stopping to vent doesn't make a lick of sense.  It's like building up momentum and then stopping and trying to build up momentum again.  Compressions do more than just circulate blood afterall.

So after 15 minutes we call into the ED and give a report and ask for orders.  Stay or go.  I imagine you US rescuers are very similar.


----------



## jordanfstop (Jan 13, 2008)

TKO said:


> So after 15 minutes we call into the ED and give a report and ask for orders.  Stay or go.  I imagine you US rescuers are very similar.



Our protocol (New York State,) as far as I'm aware, is if it's a witnessed arrest then we always txp. If it's not witnessed (usually at nursing homes) then we usually work the pt unless it's an obvious DOA. Most of the time with unwitnessed arrests ALS calls the pt. EMT-B's are allowed to call in the field as well, however, they usually want the EMT with the most experience if it's not obvious death.


----------

